
Voyager 1 and 2 Live Mission Status - notRobot
https://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/mission/status/
======
abadcliche
Pretty cool to see it moving away from the sun at about 12 miles per second
while moving closer to the earth at about 4 miles per second.

